# Pull out method - effective or not?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

Recently my boyfriend and I have been using the pull out method because condoms irritate my skin and they overall make sex less enjoyable for us. So, we switched to the pull out method. The things is, I'm in my fertile window (started on March 3) and we've used the pull out method on February 29, March 2, and early this morning (March 6). I don't think he ejaculated inside of me this morning, but I could be wrong. On Feb. 29 of us using the pull out method, he pulled out before he came. On March 2, he said "Oh god" before pulling out and finishing which left me confuesd, and when I went to the bathroom and wiped right after we had sex, I thought I smelled his semen. I'm not on birth control and ovulation day is tomorrow for me (March 7).

My questions are:
1). Do you think the pull out method is a reliable form of "birth control?"
2). What do you think the chances of me conceiving tomorrow would be?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

1) no, I don't.

2) about the same as any fertile couple not using contraception - 17-24%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been using withdrawal and condoms and it has gone well so far. I remember hearing that the whole getting-pregnant-from-pre-ejaculatory-fluid thing isn't as big of an issue as they taught us in sex Ed. But guys are not always great at pulling out in time, so that makes it risky. I think we'll have a third kiddo, at this point we want to wait more but overall It wouldn't be a big issue if I got pregnant. So, if you're ok with an unreliable method, go for it. If you (and, importantly, your boyfriend) are not interested in getting pregnant now, you need something better. I consider withdrawal to be the kind of birth control where you really need to be already taking prenatal vitamins, if you know what I mean.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No, not reliable at all!


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

As far as I have understood it is very individual based. Some men are very good at knowing when to pull out and then it is pretty reliable method but some men do not seem to feel it as easily and then it is almost like not using birth control at all. As to condoms, have you tried different kinds for example those that are not latex based or condoms without lube? For some people the latex causes problems and for some the lube so if you haven't tried this I would suggest doing so. For some regular condoms but with more lube will also work. Otherwise perhaps you could consider being fitted with a diaphragm if you feel that condoms are totally out.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

I agree it depends on the man. We use it pretty reliably. I'm very fertile I get pregnant really really easily, pretty much if he stays in I get pregnant, but we have used pull out for years successfully. It has also never been all that big of a deal if I get pregnant though. 
My friends used it for years and also got pregnant very easily when they wanted to. 
But on the other hand I have a nephew that is a pull out baby. Lol 
So my rule is that if you really can't get pregnant now don't use pull out, but if it doesn't really matter all that much pull out works fine.


----------



## PitBullMom (Sep 22, 2014)

If you _want _to get pregnant, use the pull out method. 

If you really don't want to use birth control, look into natural family planning which involves taking your temperature and tracking your cervical mucus and a couple of other things.

No, pull out is absolutely NOT reliable birth control. Period.


----------



## katywood1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I would have to say that pulling out is not a very reliable method. All it takes is one oopsy! If you really don't want to get pregnant you should be looking into some more reliable methods.


----------



## tournesol (Jul 22, 2013)

I did some research back when we used the pullout method.

The pullout method, if PERFECTLY practiced, is just as reliable as condoms PERFECTLY practiced... 99% reliable.

There are some usual possible problems:

- some guys just can't do it, some are great at it... practice with birth control first, and see how it goes
- if the man has ejaculated somewhat recently, there can be live semen in his pre-cum
- the more a man is prone to pre-cum, the less well suited he is to the pullout method


----------



## isteel (Mar 10, 2016)

There is not even one 100% reliable method. Even being on the pill a miracle can happen. But the pullout method is hardly a method at all. If you don’t want to get pregnant, you shouldn’t do it. Buy pills or condoms. But remember that they work like 97-99% of the time.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

isteel said:


> There is not even one 100% reliable method. Even being on the pill a miracle can happen. But the pullout method is hardly a method at all. If you don't want to get pregnant, you shouldn't do it. Buy pills or condoms. But remember that they work like 97-99% of the time.


That is true with perfect use. With typical use, condoms are about 85-90% effective. So, if pregnancy would be a problem it is very important to use them perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

